# Basenji in an apartment?



## TBBucs (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been doing a lot of research on Basenjis over the past year or so, but my living situation has been in a state of flux, so I didn't think I could make the decision to get one until it settled down. Well, now it has, and I'm moving into an apartment. Would a Basenji do ok in an apartment? I'm well aware of their energy level and desire to play, but I've also read that if you exercise them daily and don't leave them alone for too long, they will be fine.

Here's a general idea of my day. I'm in college and clustered my classes in the middle of the day, so I would be gone from around 10:00 AM to 3:00 PM most days other than the weekend. If exercised and entertained before I leave, would a Basenji do alright for the five hours that I'm gone? I would most likely crate him and give him some things to chew on (maybe throw in some frozen carrots with some toys).

Have any of you owned a Basenji (or for extra credit, ever owned a Basenji while living in an apartment)? How did it work out for you?

I really want a Basenji, but then again, I also want to make sure that getting one would be a responsible thing for me to do. Any help anyone can provide is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

TBBucs said:


> I've been doing a lot of research on Basenjis over the past year or so, but my living situation has been in a state of flux, so I didn't think I could make the decision to get one until it settled down. Well, now it has, and I'm moving into an apartment. Would a Basenji do ok in an apartment? I'm well aware of their energy level and desire to play, but I've also read that if you exercise them daily and don't leave them alone for too long, they will be fine.
> 
> Here's a general idea of my day. I'm in college and clustered my classes in the middle of the day, so I would be gone from around 10:00 AM to 3:00 PM most days other than the weekend. If exercised and entertained before I leave, would a Basenji do alright for the five hours that I'm gone? I would most likely crate him and give him some things to chew on (maybe throw in some frozen carrots with some toys).
> 
> ...



I think as long as you're willing to give the dog the excerise it needs, a Basenji should do fine in an apartment.

I have never owned one but someone I know does. I feel sorry for him. He has a lot of pent up energy that he never really gets to expend outside of his own backyard. As a result he can be leash-reactive and he has bitten a couple of people.

As long as you raise 'em right and give them what they need, most dogs do okay in most living environments. I think a crate would be a good idea while you are gone. If you stick to what you say and exercise beforehand, he should at least take a nap during those hours.

Good luck!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

My sister raised Basenjis quite a few years ago. I got a black and white female from her. They are the sweetest, cleanest little dogs but do have a mind of their own. I took her to obedience classes and she did well at them but could never be trusted off leash except in our fenced in yard. I think they would be ideal in an apartment as long as they got lots of walks. One day I would like to get another one. I love the noises they make as even though they do not bark, they are quite vocal at times.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't own one but I've admired them ever since I saw one. They are the only dog that doesn't bark so that works for an apartment! However, they are very intelligent and have a mind of their own so be prepared to be outsmarted! But other than that, if you keep him exercised and mentally stimulated, then he should be fine. Maybe crate train him to keep him out of trouble while you're gone? I would also suggest getting some puzzles for him to work on while you're gone. Check out www.nina-ottoson.com - she created puzzles for dogs - arranging tiles or putting pegs into holes.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

A basenji would do very well in an apartment. They are small, EXTREMELY clean, non shedders. They don't naturally come with a bark, but don't let that fool you, they WILL talk. The only thing I would worry about in an apartment situation is that they are a primitive breed, prone to stubbornness, and have a moderately high energy level. As long as they are trained with a firm but fair hand and given plenty of walks, they would do exceedingly well.


----------

